# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München - Klubi Bavarezëve

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Nese Me Lejohet Po E Hap Un Kete Tem Meqe Disa Me Quajn Te Cmendur 
Per Ekipin E Bayern Dhe Te Gjermanis Pasi Esht E Vertet  Ler Te Mblidhen 
Te Gjith Tifozat E Bayern Te Diskutoin Per Skuadren Ton Te Zemres 
Besoi Se Dicka Do Nxjerim Ne Drit Paraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bayern 
Dhe Posht Ekipet Kundershtare 


Shkrijeni Talentin Tifozat E Bayernit Dhe Ler Te Plas Kundershtari

----------


## Altin1

Me gjithe mend  Barcelona na beri rezil. Ishim per tu qarre. Lojtaret nuk kishin fare shpirtin luftarak qe kam pare me perpara, sado qe lojtaret me kryesore dhe me shume eksperiece mungonin(Klose, Lahm, Lucio) kjo nuk ishte nje arsye pse ne luajtem ne ate menyre. Messi me shoket po benin feste me mbrojtjen tone.  

Kemi nje trajner qe akoma nuk e ka idene  c’fare lojtaresh kemi ne skuader. Trainer i madh eshte ai qe nxier me te miren nga lojtaret qe ka ne dispozicion, Klinsmann e tregovi edhe njehere se nuk di ke te fusin ne loje dhe ke te lej ne stol. Kur me le Lell vetem kunder Messi eshte per tu habitur, ndonjehere ishte Lell vetem kunder Messi dhe Alves, ca te bej Lell vetem aty tani? Dhe te lesh aq lire nje lojtar si Xavi eshte budallallek, duhet te kishte vene nje lojtar kastile mbi Xavin, nje lojtar plehre si Ottl qe te rrinte 90 minuta mbrapa Xavit sic beri Milani me Gatusson mbi Ronaldon para dy vjetesh.

Altintop I shkreti mund te ket luajtur shume keq por kjo ishte ndeshja e pare nga demtimi qe kishte. Butt tha Klinsmani e “futa ne vend te Rensing sepse ka me shume eksperience”, e pam edhe eksperiencen atij. Rensing ngelet akoma pa asnje humbje ne Champions League. Demikelis po kthehet ne nje lojtar ordiner, sa per Breno nuk kam ca te them sepse I mungon eksperienca. Ribery sa e merte topin i vinin tre lojtar menjehere, keshtu e ka katandisur skuadren Klinsmani qe te varemi nga nje ose dy lojtare, poashtu skuadrat e tjera  e dine qysh te na mbyllin, duke mbajtur dy lojtaret kryesor, Toni Ribery.  Te Bayerni mungon nje lider i vertet. Me van Bolen, Ottl dhe Lell nuk kemi gje ne terezi. Shpresoj qe drejtuesit e kasaj skuadre te jen zgjuar dhe ta shikojne se kush eshte arsyerja e vertet nga ky degjenerim qe po pesojme. 9 gola ne dy ndeshje nuk durohet. Bem nje pastrim para dy vjetesh kur nuk u futem dot ne Champions League, erdhi koha per nje pastrim tjeter.

----------


## Ribery

na duhet revolucion ne skuader. une thjesht jam i deshperuar, barcelona na dha leksion,por te njejten e beri edhe wolfsburg. thjesht na mund gjithkush,kemi probleme me karlsruhe, i falim piket bochum, ky sezon eshte per tu harruar,edhe nese fitojme bundesligen.
e vetmja e mire e ketij sezoni eshte 1/8 e finales ne CL (12-1 me Sporting) dhe fitorja ne france kunder lyon.
te tjerat, deshperim total :i ngrysur: 
uroj te fitojme kunder frankfurtit

----------


## InteRPistonS

Mvje keq. se merituat. vllaznia do kishte loz me mire.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Me gjithe mend  Barcelona na beri rezil. Ishim per tu qarre. Lojtaret nuk kishin fare shpirtin luftarak qe kam pare me perpara, sado qe lojtaret me kryesore dhe me shume eksperiece mungonin(Klose, Lahm, Lucio) kjo nuk ishte nje arsye pse ne luajtem ne ate menyre. Messi me shoket po benin feste me mbrojtjen tone.  
> 
> Kemi nje trajner qe akoma nuk e ka idene  cfare lojtaresh kemi ne skuader. Trainer i madh eshte ai qe nxier me te miren nga lojtaret qe ka ne dispozicion, Klinsmann e tregovi edhe njehere se nuk di ke te fusin ne loje dhe ke te lej ne stol. Kur me le Lell vetem kunder Messi eshte per tu habitur, ndonjehere ishte Lell vetem kunder Messi dhe Alves, ca te bej Lell vetem aty tani? Dhe te lesh aq lire nje lojtar si Xavi eshte budallallek, duhet te kishte vene nje lojtar kastile mbi Xavin, nje lojtar plehre si Ottl qe te rrinte 90 minuta mbrapa Xavit sic beri Milani me Gatusson mbi Ronaldon para dy vjetesh.
> 
> Altintop I shkreti mund te ket luajtur shume keq por kjo ishte ndeshja e pare nga demtimi qe kishte. Butt tha Klinsmani e futa ne vend te Rensing sepse ka me shume eksperience, e pam edhe eksperiencen atij. Rensing ngelet akoma pa asnje humbje ne Champions League. Demikelis po kthehet ne nje lojtar ordiner, sa per Breno nuk kam ca te them sepse I mungon eksperienca. Ribery sa e merte topin i vinin tre lojtar menjehere, keshtu e ka katandisur skuadren Klinsmani qe te varemi nga nje ose dy lojtare, poashtu skuadrat e tjera  e dine qysh te na mbyllin, duke mbajtur dy lojtaret kryesor, Toni Ribery.  Te Bayerni mungon nje lider i vertet. Me van Bolen, Ottl dhe Lell nuk kemi gje ne terezi. Shpresoj qe drejtuesit e kasaj skuadre te jen zgjuar dhe ta shikojne se kush eshte arsyerja e vertet nga ky degjenerim qe po pesojme. 9 gola ne dy ndeshje nuk durohet. Bem nje pastrim para dy vjetesh kur nuk u futem dot ne Champions League, erdhi koha per nje pastrim tjeter.


Vitin tjeter do jeni mire ne mesfushe me Tymoschuk. E kam ndjekur ne disa ndeshje si me Zenit ashtu edhe me Ukrainen dhe nuk pushon se vrapuari. Lere qe eshte dy here me i mire se Van Bolja per shkaterrues. Edhe Olic eshte shume lojtar punetor dhe do tju ndihmoje shume. Megjithate nese keni Klinsman per trajner nuk keni per te ecur para. Me sa di une e ka shitur Toni Kroos (do iki ne fund te sezonit) i cili mbahet si talenti me i mire gjerman i 10 viteve te fundit nga disa analiste. 
Breno eshte shume i mire per moshen qe ka (18 vjec) , po nuk ka ca ben vetem ne mbrojtje. 
Une personalisht jam i mendimit se vec Olic dhe Tymoschuk ju duhet edhe nje mesfushor qendre si puna e Xavi , megjithese nuk ka shume ne qarkullim. Fabregas do ishte i mire , po eshte pak si i shtrenjte per Bayernin qe nuk para shpenzon shume. Kur e mendon , Bayerni nuk ka asnje mesfushor qendre qe mund te organizoje lojen e te shperndaje topa...
Ju duhen edhe nja 2-3 mbrojtesa. Po Jansen si e shiti Bayern? 
Ju duhet revolucion si ne ekip te pare ashtu edhe ne politikat qe ndiqni me lojtaret e akademise.
Ju uroj suksese ne kampionat!

----------


## bayern

Ore akoma nuk e keni morr vesh qe nuk ndertohet ekipi me legjionare?  Nuk eshte menyra e Bayernit te bleje ajken e futbollit. Tja lejme shpenzimet Anglise, Interit edhe Barces me Realin. Para dy vjetesh lame leshte edhe vrap ju vume tregut. NUk them qe isha kondra po ama mund te ishte bere me mire. Une mendoj se pervec blerjes se Ribery edhe Tonit asnji vendim tjeter nuk ishte i gjetur.

Kishim mundesi te blemin Mertesaker. E lame te largohej te Wrderi per 6 milione euro. Kishim ne dore te merrnim Diegon per 15 milione e lame te shkonte po te Verderi. Ne porte duhet te kishim investuar te Enke qe shkoi falas per te Hanoveri. Gjithashtu nuk arritem te firmosnim Gatuzzon i cili preferoi te qendronte ne Milano se ne nuk i ofruam me shume se AC Milan. Nje tjeter gabim trashanik ishte qe lame te largohej Jansen vetem pas nji seoni. Sot po shifja Hamburgun me Manchester Cityn edhe 22 vjecari i majte ka lujte per mrekulli.

Ama gabimi me i madh ishte dhenia e timonit te ekipit Jurgen Klinsmanit. Klinsman ka qene idhudh i imi ama eshte thjeshte nje trajner pa ide. Edhe me Gjermanine i heci pak shanci se ekipin se bente ai por Joakim Low. Edhe ajo euforia e vendit organiator.

PER SA I PERKET TE ARDHMES: Nga keta qe vijne me pelqen Tymoshuk se eshte lojtar tamam per Bayernin, i forte fizikish edhe puntor. Baumjohann ka fillu me me pelqy. Duket fantazist me brume. Ne moshen 22 vjecare kam besim se do bohet lojtar. Me kujton Tomas Hassler ne te hecme edhe se si driblon. Pastaj ka edhe nji te rame te papame. Toni Kroos nuk eshte shitur por eshte dhene borxh te ekipi me i mire per te zhvillu nji talent si ai. Tek Leverkuseni ose do tregoje se eshte e ardhmja e Bayernit edhe Gjermanise ose thjeshte i fryre. Olic sikur sma mbush mendjen ama eshte puntor edhe duhet. Ribery me sa duket eshte drejt largimit. Ishalla e shesim si frengu pulen edhe bojme na i lek. Qefi ma kishte te merrnim Diegon ama edhe me Baumjohann edhe sic flitet per Gourkouff nuk do isha kondra.

Mbrojtja mbetet kantjer ndertimi. Lahm eshte i vetmi i sigurte edhe ai ne shumicen e rasteve preferon te dale perpara. Breno eshte i ri edhe i paprovuar ama jam dakort ti jepet shanci tani heret se mbase bohet lojtar. Lucio ma ka shpif, ta shesim tani sa nuk eshte vone. Demichelis po ashtu ka fillu te jete medioker, megjithate jam akoma si te thush ne dileme ta mbajme apo jo. Oddo duhet te kthehet ne Milano se se duroj dot. Qefi ma ka te morrim Serdar Tascin e Shtutgartit ama si veshtire. Gjithashtu do ma kishte qefi te merrnim Andreas Beck edhe Marcel Schaffer respektivisht nga Hoffenheim edhe Wolfsburg. Gjithashtu me habit fakti qe nuk e kena morr akoma Mario Gomez. Boll mo me Klosen edhe Tonin. Italianit i mungon Italia le ta lejme te iki. Klose po vjen e po vjeterohet. 

Nejse te shofim ca behet sot e tutje.

Bayern Uber Alles  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Kam Mar Vesh Se Ballack Po Nuk Zjati Kontraten Me Chelsi 
MundetTe Kthehet Tek Byern Per Mendimin Tim Ler Te Kthehet 
Te Luaj Dhe Dy Vjet Me Bayern Pasi Tek Chelsi Ka Luajtur Bukur
Dhe Esht Ber Lojtar Kyc Mua Do me Pelqente Te Ktheshte Serish Tek Bayern

----------


## milanistja_el

Te ndeshja me Barcelonen gabimin e beri trajneri per mendimin tim, sepse luajti bingo dhe bingo nuk fitoi. 
Bingo  nuk luhet me Barcelonen... luhet me ekipe qe nuk kane eksperience. 
Klinsman ka qene lojtar i madh dhe faleminderit per ate qe na ka dhene si tifoz... faleminderit dhe per ate qe i dha kombetares Gjermane... por gabime te tilla ne vendosjen e lojtareve i bejne fillestaret. 
Lell ne nje pozicion qe s'kishte luajtur ndonjehere dhe kundra Mesit... ishte budallalleku me i madh... per te mos thene Toni dhe Oddo ishin per te qare hallin... kujdeseshin me teper te rregullonin floket sesa te vraponin ne fushe... Ribery hajt ma i vetem s'mund te bente me shume nga ç'beri. Butt hidhej para kohe e nese Klinsman quan kete me eksperience mjere ne thuaj.
Shpresojme qe te pakten ne ndeshjen e kthimit mos na felliqin me teper se kualifikimi u pa tani... e presim nga viti tjeter. 

Bekenbauer dhe stafi i bajernit mendoj se do marrin masa per permiresimin e situates... nuk eshte mire te nderrohet trajneri tani, por ta pakten ta bejne ato formacionin sa te mbaroje sezoni.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Ore akoma nuk e keni morr vesh qe nuk ndertohet ekipi me legjionare?  Nuk eshte menyra e Bayernit te bleje ajken e futbollit. Tja lejme shpenzimet Anglise, Interit edhe Barces me Realin.


Barca ka ne skuader te pare 7 lojtare te akademise se saj , keshtu qe mos e ngaterro me te tjerat , sidomos me skuadrat angleze , Interin dhe Realin.




> Kishim mundesi te blemin Mertesaker. E lame te largohej te Wrderi per 6 milione euro. Kishim ne dore te merrnim Diegon per 15 milione e lame te shkonte po te Verderi. Ne porte duhet te kishim investuar te Enke qe shkoi falas per te Hanoveri. Gjithashtu nuk arritem te firmosnim Gatuzzon i cili preferoi te qendronte ne Milano se ne nuk i ofruam me shume se AC Milan. Nje tjeter gabim trashanik ishte qe lame te largohej Jansen vetem pas nji seoni. Sot po shifja Hamburgun me Manchester Cityn edhe 22 vjecari i majte ka lujte per mrekulli.


Po pse Diego dhe Gatusso nuk qenkan legjionare? 
Sot ka ndryshuar futbolli. Rralle blen lojtare te mire me cmim te lire. Bayerni mund te shpenzoje si gjithe klubet e tjera , mjafton te kerkoje lojtare punetore dhe me karakter te forte.

----------


## goldian

se fitojme bundesligen jo mos keni frike aspak
se marr vesh pse lavderohet toni leshi ketu kot
ca bani toni?????
butt skishte asnji faj te golat  e pesuar nuk mendoj se ishte fajtor
mrojtja se marr vesht po keto as per hanoverin nuk jane
breno te rrije odo e lell te ikin
demikelis ta falin krejt
van bomel e ze roberto jan ba gjysha se kuptoj kush ja zgjat kontraten
riberi mret ne bundeslige ASGJA sbani ne barcelone
altintop te gallata ma mire
schweini ne pankine
e toni ne itali
pervec nje LAHM asnje tjeter ska bayerni
hala me dhemb zemra kur e mendoj ca na ka ba barca
timoshukat e leshat sme duhen gja aspak
GOMERT DREJTUSA LANE JANSEN E GUERERO ME IK keto jane nder ma te miret te hsv
edhe kroos e nisen tek leverkusen
E vetmja gja qe me ngroh vitin qe vjen asht OLIC qe e pashe mram nje super lojtar
klinsman duhet te iki vete KUSH DO E MARRI???? po flitet bernd schuster te shohim
uroj mos te mbesin tek keto blerje se jo ne europe po as ne bundeslige sdo triumfojm me
NDAJ EINTRAHT ISHALLA BARAZOJME

p.s me beri te lotohem intervista e rumeniges ku tha kam pare ne per perfundim te pjese se pare mikun tone UDO LATEK te perlotet nga gjendja e skuadres sone

----------


## simpatiku@pr

Bayerni kërkon Arsene Wengerin 
Kampioni i Gjermanisë, Bayern Munich, planifikon të bëjë një ofertë për menaxherin e Arsenalin, Arsene Wenger.
Daily Mail ka shkruar se Bayerni përgatitet t’i ofrojë francezit marrëveshje të vlefshme 5 milionë funte në vit me mundësinë që ai të rekrutojë lojtarë francez dhe afrikan, në mënyrë të njëjtë siç vepron edhe në Arsenal. 

Ai po ashtu do të mund të përkrahet edhe me para kesh për të financuar kontratat dhe nënshkrimet e emrave të mëdhenj. 

Wengeri është njohur për besnikërinë e tij ndaj klubit, pasi më herët ka refuzuar edhe oferta të Real Madridit dhe Barcelonës. 

Ai është ende nën kontratë me Arsenalin deri në vitin 2011 dhe së fundi ka bërë të ditur se do të përgatitet për vazhdimin e kontratës.


ky do  te  ishte  ideal  per  FCB por  sa  do  te  pranoj  ky  njeri  mbetet  te  shifet .....  Por edhe  SHuster  do te  hinte  ne  pun.....

----------


## strange

Kampioni i Gjermanisë, Bayern Munich, është duke kërkuar mbrojtësin e Real Madridit, Fabio Cannavaro.

Veterani italian është pa kontratë që nga qershori i këtij viti dhe ka tërhequr vëmendje e dy klubeve angleze Manchester City dhe Tottenham.

AS shkruan se Bayerni ka vënë kontakte me agjentin e Cannavaros, Gaetano Fedele, që nga shkurti duke shfaqur interesimin e vet.

Dështimi i fundit në Ligën e Kampionëve e ka nxitur Bayernin të marrë kapa të shpejtë në freskimin e ekipit dhe Cannavaro mund të jetë një opsion për forcimin e mbrojtjes së ekipit bavarez. /telegrafi/

----------


## bayern

Canavarro eshte 36 vjec. Vari trajset qeka edhe ky muhabet.

----------


## AjSi

ju shkaterroi Barcelona.........

----------


## Altin1

^^ Ai artikull eshte perkthyer nga tribalfootball, ku disa amator shkruajne ca ti vij ne mendje.

----------


## InteRPistonS

me shoket e lagjes do kisha lujt me mire se bayern that day/

----------


## Altin1



----------


## strange

> me shoket e lagjes do kisha lujt me mire se bayern that day/


Shqiptaret te pamundshmen e kan bo te mundshme, e jo një Barcelonë s'po e mundin, pfffffff

----------


## goldian

> ^^ Ai artikull eshte perkthyer nga tribalfootball, ku disa amator shkruajne ca ti vij ne mendje.


cil artikull
cna duhet kanaleshi

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Te ndeshja me Barcelonen gabimin e beri trajneri per mendimin tim, sepse luajti bingo dhe bingo nuk fitoi. 
> Bingo  nuk luhet me Barcelonen... luhet me ekipe qe nuk kane eksperience. 
> Klinsman ka qene lojtar i madh dhe faleminderit per ate qe na ka dhene si tifoz... faleminderit dhe per ate qe i dha kombetares Gjermane... por gabime te tilla ne vendosjen e lojtareve i bejne fillestaret. 
> Lell ne nje pozicion qe s'kishte luajtur ndonjehere dhe kundra Mesit... ishte budallalleku me i madh... per te mos thene Toni dhe Oddo ishin per te qare hallin... kujdeseshin me teper te rregullonin floket sesa te vraponin ne fushe... Ribery hajt ma i vetem s'mund te bente me shume nga ç'beri. Butt hidhej para kohe e nese Klinsman quan kete me eksperience mjere ne thuaj.
> Shpresojme qe te pakten ne ndeshjen e kthimit mos na felliqin me teper se kualifikimi u pa tani... e presim nga viti tjeter. 
> 
> Bekenbauer dhe stafi i bajernit mendoj se do marrin masa per permiresimin e situates... nuk eshte mire te nderrohet trajneri tani, por ta pakten ta bejne ato formacionin sa te mbaroje sezoni.


Klismani Beri Nje Eksperiment Me Ata Lojtar Po Beri Gabim Se E Beri 
Eksperimentin Ne Goi T Ujkut

----------

